#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Dúvida VPN

## dalexandre

Bom dia Ilustres,

Estou com o seguinte problema, na minha rede tenho uma RB que faz VPN noto que sempre que me conecto a ela a minha conexão com a Internet sai pela VPN o que devo fazer para isso não acontecer?

----------


## Genis

não foi muito claro na sua pergunta!

----------


## dalexandre

Tenho conexão a cabo pela minha rede local e nessa rede local tenho uma RB que faz VPN quando me conecto a VPN noto que a minha conexão passa a usar o gateway da VPN

----------


## psgvaz

Olá, isso é a configuração no cliente que está discando para o servidor, por padrão ele cria o gateway para a VPN.

----------

